

IPad Likely to get refreshed in Oct. - josh33
http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/#iPod_classic

======
icey
Boy, we're really stretching to try to get every webpage that mentions the
iPad into HN today, eh?

------
josh33
<http://twitter.com/Jason/status/8289054373>

Jason thinks v2 is coming out in October. Following mac trends leads one to
believe later this year we'll see a refresh to their newest product.

